# Hello fellows.



## mastermind2007 (May 1, 2007)

I am actually pretty glad that there is an existent forum designated to depersonalization.
I have - like you - experienced some weird things and it is like you think you're going insane when you have a surge of depersonalization.
Further it is combined with a hue of narcissism (at least in me).

I am Christoph and I hail from Germany. I am currently an exchange student in the United States, but go back to Germany this May.

Hello everybody.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Hello Christoph and welcome to the site. =)

Darren.


----------



## mastermind2007 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice to meet you, even though the circumstances aren't great. Welcome


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey Christoph, you seem very determined to 'beat' this. It's the best way to be.

Lovely to 'meet' you.


----------

